# Fonds d'écran animé sur Mac ?



## polga-rat (22 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Débutante sur Mac, je voulais savoir s'il existait des sites proposant des wallpapers animés, ou s'il était possible d'installer ceux conçu pour Windows (puisque je n'en trouve pas pour Mac.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## Phil1982 (22 Août 2009)

Salut !

Tu peux utiliser Onyx qui te permet dans un des onglets de Parametres de le faire..
Mais moi j'utilise bgscreensaver, ca lance juste un screensaver comme fond d'ecran..


----------



## Flibust007 (22 Août 2009)

Tu en as d'origine :

Et puis il faut également un peu chercher sur internet ....
C'est affaire de goûts .


----------



## Aski (22 Août 2009)

J'utilise Wallsaver.

ça se met sur le dashboard et tu peut mettre des écrans de veille en fond d'écran.

Le logiciel ne te propose que peu de choix mais il suffit de mettre un fond d'écran quelconque par défaut et de choisir "Defaut" dans les préférences de wallsaver pour avoir n'importe quel écran de veille en fond d'écran.


----------



## loading93 (27 Août 2009)

tien voila un pack de wallpaper, tu les met tous dans un meme dossier, et dans les parametre des fond d'ecran tu va chercher se dossier et tu coche " changer toute les: 5sec" et voia un fond d'ecran joli, animé, coloré et qui prend aucune ressource

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0SJOSICL


----------



## pickwick (27 Août 2009)

Regarde My Living Desktop :  http://www.mylivingdesktop.com/
c'est superbe


----------



## wath68 (27 Août 2009)

Mach Desktop


----------



## Smaxintosh (30 Août 2009)

Est ce que par hasard vous auriez un fond d'écran animé aquarium ? Si je mets ca sur l'ordinateur de mon pere il va vénérer apple jusqu'a la fin de sa vie ^^


----------



## flo-kookie (1 Septembre 2009)

Coucou, 
Alors moi comme j'adore ces fonds d'écrans je vais vous donner les noms de ceux que j'utilise et qui sont vraiment sympas.

* Un qui ne fais pas fond d'aquarium mais qui par contre ondule comme lorsque qu'on jette un caillou dans un étang, le résultat est vraiment bien. On s'y croirait vraiment.
Son nom : lotsawater

*Un autre qui propose deux petits bonhommes qui sautent dans tout les sens et sur des gros cubes qui affichent diverses informations comme le jour, les infos du moment, les dates d'anniversaires . Tres sympa à regarder, et on ne s'en lasse pas comme ça change chaque jour.
Son nom : Anooki la version 5

*Et un dernier qui fait toujours de l'effet. les fênetres s'envolent dès la mise en veille.
Son nom: fenêtres volantes.

Voila, dites moi ce que vous en pensez, et tout ça sur mac.
Cordialement


----------



## wath68 (1 Septembre 2009)

Tout ça c'est des économiseurs d'écran, et non pas des fonds d'écran.


----------



## Teteo (30 Octobre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Mach Desktop


Il y a quelques animations vraiment sympathiques, mais ça te bouffe pas mal "d'activité"; pour ma part, c'est entre 80 et 105%!!!


----------



## r e m y (12 Novembre 2010)

flo-kookie a dit:


> ...
> 
> *Et un dernier qui fait toujours de l'effet. les fênetres s'envolent dès la mise en veille.
> Son nom: fenêtres volantes.
> ...



J'adorais Fenêtres Volantes... mais je viens de passer à snowLeopard et il a été désactivé d'office car non compatible.

Quelqu'un saurait si il a été mis à jour (je ne le retrouve pas sur le Web....)?

NB: même question pour FadingImage que j'aimais bien également (pour faire défiler toutes les pochettes iTunes façon pluie de météorites...)


----------

